# aiuto con la wireless 3945 ABG intel

## roz

ragazzi scusate in anticipo, ho letto parecchi topic, però ancora non ciò capito un cazz..., ho un arch x86 montata su portatile della dell con un centrino duo con la versione del kernel 2.6.25-r8, non capisco il legame tra iwlwifi e i driver per la wireless che dovrebbero essere dentro al kernel, ho seguito le varie guide e how to sui siti di wiki gentoo(che ora sono a terra) ma  ancora non mi funziona neanche: iwlist scanning , non ho idea di come capire dove sia il problema

----------

## Kernel78

Sembrerebbe una richiesta di assistenza quindi la sezione più corretta è quella principale  :Wink: 

In ogni caso benvenuto e in bocca al lupo per la risoluzione del tuo problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

per prima cosa dovresti assicurarti di aver compilato i driver iwl3945.

E' comunque ancora disponibile la pagina cache di Google del wiki a cui fai riferimento.

Buon lavoro!

----------

## oRDeX

IWLWIFI e` stato inserito nel kernel a partire dal 2.6.24 (Prima c'era ipw). Quindi da quella versione in poi non e` piu` necessario compilare il driver separatamente. L'unica cosa ancora necessaria e` il firmware (presente in portage, iwl3945-.....-ucode).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa ancora necessaria e` il firmware (presente in portage, iwl3945-.....-ucode).

 

Già! oRDeX ha detto una cosa importantissima!!! Senza di quello non vai da nessuna parte!  :Wink: 

----------

## roz

Sto rinstallando preso da una crisi di nervi e ho finito ora, il driver iwl3945 l'ho compilato come modulo e messo negli autoload ed inoltre ho scaricato l'ucode, comunque per i prossimi mesg scriverò nella sezione assistenza. grazie mille per l'attenzione  e per il benvenuto =)

----------

## roz

sto rileggendo i mesg, per forum principale per richiedere assistenza intendete quello in inglese ?

----------

## fbcyborg

No, si intende lo stesso forum in cui stai postando in questo momento. Nulla ti vieta, però, di postare in quello internazionale, a patto che tu scriva in inglese ovviamente  :Wink: 

Tu hai postato nella sezione GUIDE. Tale sezione non è per richiedere assistenza, mentre questa sì. Se ci fai caso il tuo thread è stato spostato.

Ah, un consiglio: quando vuoi aggiungere qualcosa nello stesso thread, a distanza di così poco tempo (9 minuti), dovresti utilizzare il tasto MODIFICA dell'ultimo post che hai scritto, in modo da non postare due volte consecutivamente a distanza di tempo troppo ravvicinata (leggi il regolamento del forum per maggiori informazioni).

----------

## roz

Ho  installato i driver seguendo wiki-gentoo ma non riesco a capire se è andato tutto a buon fine, se provo a eseguire : iwlist scanning

ottengo

wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : network is down

----------

## roz

scusate se metto un altro post, ma è solo che modificando quello di prima nessuno si accorge che ho postato un mesg nuovo e sono settimane che cercavo un aiutino =), (magari cosi?)

----------

## fbcyborg

```
modprobe iwl3945 && iwlist scan
```

Cosa fa?

----------

## GoraNz

@roz:

allora la guida di gentoo wiki è la migliore per installare l'iwl3945. giusto per sintonizzarci sullo stesso canale la guida che ho usato io per settare la mia sceda 3945 è questa. segui passo passo questa guida e sei sicuro che funziona. per quanto riguarda l'associazione della scheda ad un router wifi/access point puoi usare wpa_supplicant (che può essere usato sia per wep che per wpa) oppure wireless-tools (che può essere usato solo per password wep). Io personalmente uso wpa_supplicant e qui ti posterò le istruzioni per far funzionare la tua scheda e farla associare al tuo router. procedendo per gradi: per prima cosa fai un bel 

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

 poi dai un nano -w /etc/conf.d/net e addi la seguente riga:

```
modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

 ora hai indicato alla scheda di usare il wpa_supplicant.

adesso bisogna creare un file dove immetti tutte le credenziali per far associare la scheda alla tua rete wifi. quindi ti muovi nella directory /etc/wpa_supplicant ed editi sempre con il tuo editor preferito il file wpa_supplicant.conf: qui devi scrivere un file del genere

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=root

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="essid.della.tua.rete"

        proto=protocollo.della.password(wpa o wep)

        key_mgmt=modo di criptazione pass(es.WPA-PSK)

        psk="tuapassword"

        pairwise=TKIP o AES (a seconda del protocollo)

        group=TKIP o AES (a seconda del protocollo)

        priority=5

}

```

 ora setta i tuoi ip locali per la device wlan0 con l'ifconfig e prova la configurazione digitando un

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

 digita poi 

```
wpa_cli
```

in modo da accedere alla linea di comando del programma wpa_supplicant, e scrivi "status" e vedi se la tua scheda di rete è associata o meno alla tua rete wifi.

non dovresti avere problemi. se dovesse succedere posta  :Wink: 

----------

